# 

## Arian

!

, ,     ?

1).
    ,      ,       .      .

-          .10 ,
-    -4,
    , , .   :
-    -11     (. ),
-       -4 (.)
-      (. .xls)
-  10 10
   ..    20000,00  - -11,  26 10


2)
   ,       , ,   .. 

-         .08      (  20000),
   :
-        (.  .xls)
-  08 08
     -1 01 08

 ?      ,   , ..    .

 .

----------


## .

?   ,     
    ,

----------


## PinkPanther

> !
> 
> , ,     ?
> 
> 1).
>     ,      ,       .      .
> 
> -          .10 ,
> -    -4,
> ...


 , ,      , ,  , ,    1  . ?

----------

,    ,  (    ?), ..    ,     -     ;    ,       - .          -         .

----------


## Arian

> , ,      , ,  , ,    1  . ?


  .      ""




> ,    ,  (    ?), ..    ,     -     ;    ,       - .          -         .


  ,      "",          .           ,     .      ,      ,       .                  .

----------


## PinkPanther

[QUOTE=Arian;51745910]  .      ""


,        ?

----------


## VVSto4ka

> ,    ,  (    ?), ..    ,     -     ;    ,       - .          -         .


     .
        .
      .

----------

,        ??

----------

:       , , :
1.  -10 .   . 100, -1000 .
2. -50 .       .   10          -500 
3.- 8 .            . 1500 .       -12000 .
                                    -13500 .
   2 .    2  = 6750 . .

----------

